
Hydrogen made using rust - rustoo
https://www.popularmechanics.co.za/science/hydrogen-made-using-rust/
======
jedisct1
This is not about a rewrite of libhydrogen in Rust.

~~~
btrettel
I never particularly liked the (recent?) tendency of software projects to pick
names that conflict with established things. This is just one good example of
that. I prefer new words like grep or bash, or descriptive names like nushell.
I doubt there's a shortage of short words like grep or bash if one doesn't
want to make them acronyms like grep and bash are. Xfce doesn't meany anything
at this point and sounds good to me.

As a fluid dynamicist, I might expect TensorFlow to have something to do with
fluid dynamics given that I use tensors and flows, but nope...

~~~
tzs
I would like to see software projects generate a UUID for themselves, and
include that UUID in any document that includes the project name. I'd also
like to see third parties that write about the project to include the UUID
along with the name.

Then when we want to search for things related to the project we can use its
UUID instead of the name. In most cases I'd expect that to return relevant
results with only a small number of unrelated hits.

Searching on a random UUID is interesting. I generated a version 4 UUID,
cc8ece66-ded9-45f0-ad45-579bb97251bf, and searched for it in Google. It gets
one hit, to a page on the "Death Road to Canada" wika at fandom.com [1].
Google specifically says that the page is missing
cc8ece66-ded9-45f0-ad45-579bb97251bf, so I have no idea why it offers it.

Duck Duck Go gives a bunch of hits related to cryptocurrency and bittorrent
stuff, many in Russian, plus some other Russian sites, and a few other odd
things.

Bing says that there are no results.

For a couple other random UUIDs (6bf402ec-4428-418c-9bfc-f54257fa8b2f and
93c7e4a2-bdc2-4cd0-8afd-2351f7b9dd4d), results were similar. For those Bing
and Google both had no results, and Duck Duck Go had results similar to those
for cc8ece66-ded9-45f0-ad45-579bb97251bf.

[1]
[https://deathroadtocanada.fandom.com/wiki/H*NK](https://deathroadtocanada.fandom.com/wiki/H*NK)

~~~
btrettel
Interesting idea. For a bit I thought your comment was in response to another
post I made recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495175)

My earlier comment was about webpages, not projects, though I think having a
project-specific UUID would have major advantages as you point out.

> Google specifically says that the page is missing
> cc8ece66-ded9-45f0-ad45-579bb97251bf, so I have no idea why it offers it.

Looks like Google is matching only "ded9". I recall that Google treats dashes
as word separators and underscores not as word separators. This might make a
UUID not a good choice because you only want to display exact matches.

[https://searchengineland.com/google-bing-handle-
underscores-...](https://searchengineland.com/google-bing-handle-underscores-
dashes-differently-89672)

------
godzillabrennus
Extracting pure hydrogen never seemed like a problem to me. It’s always been
safely leveraging it as a power source.

Hydrocarbons are extremely stable comparatively.

Fuel cell catalyst material has been cost prohibitive.

Interesting research but I don’t understand the commercial value.

~~~
nabla9
> Extracting pure never seemed like a problem to me

But then it's just energy carrier. You must use other sources of energy to
produce it.

The process described produces hydrogen directly from the sun.

~~~
djrogers
Not sure where you’re getting this:

> directly from the sun

As that’s not what the article describes. FTA: “ efficiently producing 25
times more hydrogen fuel by using a specific type of rust and light source.

Scientists achieved this new technique by using light from a mercury/xenon
lamp”

So no - it’s not “the sun”, and it undoubtedly requires more electricity to
run the lamp than can be harvested from the hydrogen produced.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Well yeah, what are you going to do in the lab: run a light pipe up to the
roof and split off a portion into a power meter to normalize results by
season+time+weather, or run a constant power lamp to control illumination
power?

------
juancampa
Wondering if this has any implications for mars exploration. Given that
there's a lot of iron (rust?) up there and copious amounts of H2 are required
to make CH4

------
cosmiccatnap
This is a very confusing title for this site. I thought someone had
reimplemented the drum machine hydrogen in rust

~~~
hardlianotion
You can imagine my disappointment when I showed up wanting to make a quip
about physicists not expecting it, when it turned out to be not about
software.

------
mathieubordere
,

------
_bxg1
How does it compare with the C version?

~~~
ashleyn
First thing I asked myself was "What framework is Hydrogen?" and I briefly
guessed it was the next trendy GUI toolkit.

~~~
LolWolf
I first guessed it was the chemical, then remembered I was on HN, and did a
double take also thinking it was a Rust rewrite of some fancy library, or
something.

I was (pleasantly?) surprised at the outcome, I guess...

